# Frank my first baby



## laurahatt214 (Feb 14, 2012)

Here is Frank. He was born Feb 13th and weighted 4lbs 9 oz.


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Aw! So cute!!! I love that picture. I also love his name!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Adorable!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

very cute!


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Quite frankly I think a name such as frank is too frank. Lol jk Nice name and kid!

Any plans for this guy? 

Congratz on the kid.


----------



## laurahatt214 (Feb 14, 2012)

Thank you so much everyone


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww....frank is adorable...congrats.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## laurahatt214 (Feb 14, 2012)

The plan was to sell any male babies that we got. But I think that plan has gotten thrown out the window. LOL Frank is our first and when we found him we thought for sure he was dead or going to die. I told my hubby yesterday that we are keeping him lol.

THanks
Laura


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Very very cute!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Adorable!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats on Frank but even though it is really hard stick to your plan.......Or else you will have a million I promise.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Awww. Frank is adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

We get attached so quickly..... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Congrats! He is so little and adorable!


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

I love him  The pictures of him with your daughter? I assume Is so adorable :lovey:


----------



## laurahatt214 (Feb 14, 2012)

Your right Roger I will have to stick to my guns. I have already sold 2 goats that I was kinda close to but never had them when they were babies. I have 5 cut male goats that I have to find homes for now, but they are pymgys so good for pets. Thank you everyone.
Yes that is my oldest daughter Katelin she is 14.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well have fun with him I think they are the most fun between 2-10 weeks old.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute! Congrats!


----------



## laurahatt214 (Feb 14, 2012)

Roger,
When do you start (what age) seeing your babies eat hay and grain?


----------

